

How ISPs are shamelessly trying to scare you away from supporting net neutrality - Mustafabei
http://computermagazine.com/2014/05/14/how-isps-are-shamelessly-trying-to-scare-you-away-from-supporting-net-neutrality/

======
bichiliad
I can't seem to find anything on the link OP provided, either due to some sort
of rendering issue, or because it's not actually there.

The source link points to a post on Reddit which points to this article:

[http://bgr.com/2014/05/13/fcc-net-neutrality-comcast-twc-
ver...](http://bgr.com/2014/05/13/fcc-net-neutrality-comcast-twc-verizon-att/)

~~~
Mustafabei
the link seemed to work when I pasted it. I originally oasted the link you
shared, but HN immediately pronounced it as [dead]. The below seems to be
working for me. Sorry for the fuss.

[http://computermagazine.com/2014/05/14/how-isps-are-
shameles...](http://computermagazine.com/2014/05/14/how-isps-are-shamelessly-
trying-to-scare-you-away-from-supporting-net-neutrality/)

